# Anesthesia cpt 99135



## Tespinoza (Jan 14, 2016)

I am researching how many times you would bill CPT 99135 per claim?  I see that 5 units are allowed, so would you expect it to be billed out 5 times or only once and reimbursed x5? thank you for your help!


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Jan 14, 2016)

Bill it out with 5 units once.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 14, 2016)

Why wouldn't it be billed as 1 unit? They are not doing it 5 times during one surgery. I believe the payers system is set up to add in the extra base units if they accept these codes?


----------

